# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Moscow metro

## Ramil

http://www.metro.ru/ - an interesting resource devoted to Moscow metro. 
It was like this in 1940:  
It's now like this:  
There are much more, like the photographs of almost every station as they looked like at different times.

----------


## JB

The restoration and remodeling projects have been great. Mayakovskaya is fabulous!

----------


## strawberryfynch

::  wow.....

----------

